# Moo Cow --- prospect buy?



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

We're looking for a replacement horse for our riding program because we will be retiring our 28 year old mare, Pudding this fall due to joint problems. And ofcourse...they put me in charge of finding/testing prospects xD We live in the Houston area and are willing to look withink 5 hours of the farm, so with that in mind- I've only found one that Im really interested in, but I figured I'd post him for you guys to give me your two cents on!
We basically need an easy feeder who doesn't have issues with other horses (as we group pasture ours) outdoors, 24-7. The horse or pony needs to be able to work 3-4 hours a day in lessons, twice a week- and participate (we don't need a show-quality animal, just one who's willing to handle a rodeo atmosphere, as our intermediate riders participate in local rodeo events once to twice per year just for the experience) The horse will be used for intermediate and advanced beginner (capable of holding a controlled trot.) and possible advanced riders IF we feel that the horse is ready and willing.
This is the first guy that caught my eye. His name is Moo Cow(haha) and he's six years old. He is listed in two places.
http://www.dreamhorse.com/show_horse.php?form_horse_id=1684393

http://www.valleyviewranch.net/horses.htm 
(this one has MANY pictures of him, as well as a VERY nice video showing all of his points)
 
From what I see he's a nice all-around little guy with fairly good mileage. Seems easy to please (which is a key thing) and kid friendly. Very cute and well mannered. He seems quite on his forehand in parts of the video and tends to move his head which worries me, but I'm thinking it has a LOT to do with his bit and his rider (she has very heavy hands and I dont like the way she rides at all.) I'd have to judge that when I met him. As far as conformation, he's definately no stunner and the pictures arent great for conformation, but he looks solid with very pony-ish, stout build. The only thing that would worry me is his weight, as he has to be atleast a hundred pounds overweight. Seeing as how I don't have a mount right now though, I could easily work with him over the summer and early fall to get him in shape for the kids. Just looks like he needs a job! He's right in our price range and the owners are willing to lower him to $2,000 for us if she thinks we're suitable owners. I really like how well they presented him and I'm definately willing to check him out. 

So what do you guys think? Yay or Nay? See anything that I'm not seeing? let me know! thanks


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

I really like him, and think it's a decent price for a well broke 6 year old. 

I'd take him in my barn in a minute.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

can I have him when your done?


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I really like him as well. He looks like a really trusty pony which is always great to have around kids! If I had money and I was in the market for a new lesson pony, I think I'd snatch him up.

I think he's uncomfortable with his bit (or just how much contact they have with it) but if that's how quiet he is about things that are highly displeasing to him that's all the more reason to love him! haha

And his weight says that he is a really really easy keeper! :lol:

The one thing that I'm not sure about is that they didn't show him walking hardly at all, if at all, in that video. He appears to be well trained enough that I'd assume he's probably fine with walking (doesn't get antsy to go faster, head tossing to go faster, etc) but that's something you'll probably want to check out when you look at him.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, he is quite the...ahem...sturdy looking fellow, isn't he? LOL.

I like him quite a bit too, he seems like a very nice, eager to please type of guy. I'm willing to bet that his issues with his mouth are stemming from the bit itself (double jointed gag that may or may not be twisted, I can't tell) and the fact that the reins are so short, his rider is unable to give him a good release even if they knew he needed it.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

Actually, there are several horses being sold by that owner/facility that sound like well-broke and beginner friendly horses. I'm not sure what the budget is though... Moo Cow is one of the lowest priced in the bunch.


----------



## Moonstruck (Apr 22, 2011)

He is so CUTE! And *CHUNKY*! :3 A good weight loss program is all he needs but he's adorable.


----------



## Raidress (Sep 24, 2010)

Oh he's a fatty! A super CUTE CHUNK HE IS!! I'd say he'd be smart looking pony when he's trimmed up, and sure seems to be a good worker.


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

I personally like him a lot. He has a very sturdy build and of course some weight he could lose but I think he is definitely worth checking out. Looks very attentive even though something about the bit was bugging him and judging by the owners description seems like the perfect lesson horse.


----------



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Eolith said:


> Actually, there are several horses being sold by that owner/facility that sound like well-broke and beginner friendly horses. I'm not sure what the budget is though... Moo Cow is one of the lowest priced in the bunch.



Yea I was surprised on the low price considering where he's coming from.
Ediku- I don't know if you have dealt with this operation before, but she's a very good seller. I work with a dealer who buys a lot of green horses from her (long way to go for green horses IMO). They are way broke and all have a good head on them. From his experiences, she's a very honest seller too. I'd snatch him up, he's super cute and looks like what you're looking for.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

OMG his neck lol. Fat little adorable thing. He looks like a very nice, responsive pony. I agree that he seems to be reacting to the heavy hands on the bit, he doesn't look like he is fighting it at all. The only thing I would caution with, in terms of a lesson horse, is the fact he has very little wither and it will be a little more difficult to find a well fitting saddle that doesn't slide around too much on him. I do think he looks like he would make a very nice advanced beginner lesson pony though, and if he is as good as it makes him sound like, at that price he won't last long. You should snatch him up.


----------



## megm5441 (Mar 7, 2011)

I would take him in a heartbeat. He is quick on his feet and looks so willing. A little weight loss, a better bit and he will be so much fun.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

He is so cute, I love his name too. Moo-cow ****


----------



## coffeeaddict (Jun 18, 2010)

I have no critique but just have to say that he's the cutest pony! He really does look like a chubby little cow, and his forehead markings kinda look like a toupee. Pretty darn adorable. I hope you go snatch him up.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks so much everyone, for the responses! I'm so glad that you all agree that he seems to be a good, dependable little guy. I was really excited to come across him. Wallaby, I noticed that too- and I'd definately ask for a lot of walk-trot transitioning when watching him in person or riding him. From the photos of his walking though, he looks to be fine. He isn't overflexing or pulling at his bit from what I see, although I could be wrong. In the parts where he is walking, he seems alert (which is good. No one likes a sloppy walk) but not overly excited about trotting. He responds when asked, and not any more, which sounds perfect. 

I'm assuming that his low price is coming off of the fact that he doesn't really have any of the show-type training that a lot of the others. He's been taught his basic reining skills but not any career type work, which is fine with us! He's been introduced to all of them and we're experienced enough to fine tune him if we did find that we wanted him for a specific event. 

Mudpaint- I'm glad to hear that she's well known! One thing that our BO was really worried about when I told her that I was searching online was trustworthiness, especially if we go to see a horse that I can't just up and drive over to a few times just to make sure the horse is all they say it is. I REALLY like how this lady's horses are represented and presented though. It says a lot about the place to me just knowing that they take the time to try their best to find good, suitable homes.

Yes, I was wondering about his saddle fit. 3/4 through the video it looks as if the girl had to adjust her saddle due to slipping (which also made me smile, as he didn't even flinch when she did that. A few of ours would of atleast jigged a bit or tossed their heads) I'm wondering though if that might have something to do with his weight. His withers aren't defined, but you can tell that there is a bit more to them than you can see. They're wedged under all of that fluff! Id have to see what they have on him and how well that goes, and check for a saddle in our stock that is nearly the same or would work just as well.

I think i'm going to email her firstly about his bit, and see if theres a reason he has such a harsh mouthpiece, then ask about his saddle, and maybe a bit about his skills as far as backing up and sidestepping. It doesnt say anything about either of those, and I really would like for him to already know how to atleast back up. I need to see what kind of housing arrangement he has also, since he'd be pastured if he lived with us. 

Definately worth looking at though  I'll let you guys know the outcome!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

As for the bit, it's probably just what they have and like to use. I looked through some of their other ads as well and there were several horses being ridden in that same bridle. I, personally, think that he would probably be better in a solid type mouth with a decent port but that would just be something you'd have to try.


----------



## ponyjocky (Apr 12, 2010)

Wow hes cute, looks like he could do about anything. Also *ahem* I'm a sucker for bald faced horses.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Moo Cow was purchased by someone yesterday and is being picked up this weekend. DARN. x.x I was getting pretty excited about the little guy! Guess I'll keep looking :3


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Well, that's a buzz-kill :sad:.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

awe too bad. You will find another one


----------



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Awww... that sucks. Reach out to the seller though. She gets a lot of horses in that never even go up on the site. If they're up on the site she's usually had them a month or more for evaluation and time to make the vids. 

She might have something there already that would fit your bill but just hasn't been officially put up for sale.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I'll definately keep her in mind ^^ she doesn't have anything in our pricerange at the moment that would fit in as a lesson horse, as most of them are still green broke or are money makers, but she said she'll keep us updated =] meanwhile, I'll keep looking.


----------

